# 19x9 Boze Forged Stinger wheels w/ Nitto NT-555 Tires



## SLO 6-OH (Mar 20, 2009)

Do these wheels and tires look like a good deal? The fronts are 245/35-19's and the rears are 275/30-19's.

eBay Motors: 04-06 GTO 19" Boze Forged Stinger Wheels w/ Nitto NT555 (item 220380529046 end time Mar-28-09 20:06:43 PDT)


----------



## REX (Jan 21, 2009)

I guess that depends on what you're willing to pay for them... Nice looking wheels, but I wouldn't want to hit a pot hole with them. I wouldn't pay over a thousand for them, with shipping. Good Luck!


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

that guy is all over the place trying to sell those wheels. if you look, one of them has a big dent in the rim. he claims that he never even noticed the dent until he took them off the car

if you believe that, then I have a nice bridge to sell you


----------

